# Pressemeldung von Fisch und Fang: Norwegensonderheft inkl. DVD



## Anglerboard-Team (8. März 2006)

*"So fängt man in Norwegen"*

*FISCH & FANG-Sonderheft mit DVD!*

Norwegen - gigantische Fjorde, atemberaubende Natur. Für Petrijünger das
Paradies.

Es gibt wohl kaum ein Land, in dem man die Passion Angeln besser ausleben
kann. Was liegt da also näher, als ein Sonderheft zu produzieren - für
unsere Redaktion immer etwas ganz besonderes. Hat man doch die einmalige
Gelegenheit, sich aus dem engen Korsett vorgegebener Heftseiten zu lösen, um ein Thema umfassend beschreiben und reich bebildern zu können.

Mit "So fängt man in Norwegen" hat Herausgeber Georg Baumann zusammen mit den Experten der FISCH & FANG-Redaktion ein umfassendes Werk vorgelegt, das jeden Norwegenreisenden begeistern wird.

Der Untertitel "Fische, Methoden, Reviere, Reisetipps" ist Programm: Von
Salz- bis Süßwasser, von Nord bis Süd, von Lachs bis Leng, von der Montage
bis zur Kontaktadresse werden alle Fragen rund um das Fischen in
norwegischen Gewässern beantwortet.

Begleiten Sie zum Beispiel Mathias Fuhrmann bei seiner Jagd auf Großdorsche.
Schauen Sie Markus Heine und Christian Hoch beim Pumpen von Seelachsen über die Schulter. Oder stehen Sie an malerischen Wasserfällen Henning Stühring und Thomas Wendt zur Seite - bei der Lachsjagd in Westnorwegen. Live und hautnah sind Sie dabei. Denn als besonderes Schmankerl liegt dem Heft eine DVD mit über 80 Minuten Spieldauer bei.

Das Sonderheft umfasst 98 Seiten und ist mit DVD für 9,90 Euro im Handel
oder direkt im Shop auf fischundfang.de erhältlich.

Bestelladresse: Paul Parey Zeitschriftenverlag, Vertrieb, Postfach 1363,
56373 Nassau, Telefon 0800/7285727, Fax 02604/978555, E-Mail:
callcenter@paulparey.de

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

